# Jimmy Swaggart



## Average Joey

Is there anything particular about his ministries that are damning?I ask this because most of what I can find speak about his adultries.I want to speak to my wife about this.


----------



## Scott Bushey

Jimmy Swaggart is Word-Faith movement=heresy!

A simple google search on *Word-Faith* movement will garnish many results. Have your wife read them.

[Edited on 10-6-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## ReformedWretch

I know he hates Calvinism and call's it a theology from the pit of Hell.


----------



## Pilgrim

There are many problems with Swaggart's theology and personal life over the years. But being Word-Faith is not one of them. He's more of a classic pentecostal, which is not at all the same as Word-Faith, which mainly comes from Kenneth Hagin by way of E.W. Kenyon and various Mind Science cults. In fact, Swaggart has been critical of Word-Faith for at least 20-25 years, calling it sorcery, among other things. He attacks it as vociferously as he does Calvinism. 

Just for kicks, I used to occasionally listen to one of Swaggart's stations when I was on the road a lot for work last year. Usually you'll hear Swaggart and a couple of other preachers holding forth, and by far the most frequent topic for discussion was problems with Word-Faith as well as seeker sensitive type ministries and church growth methods, and on this one topic, they had some good things to say. But then they'd start up about how the gospel hasn't been preached unless you give an altar call or go on about the need to be filled with the Holy Spirit (in their view this=being spirit baptized with the evidence of speaking with other tongues).


----------



## BrianBowman

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> There are many problems with Swaggart's theology and personal life over the years. But being Word-Faith is not one of them. He's more of a classic pentecostal, which is not at all the same as Word-Faith, which mainly comes from Kenneth Hagin by way of E.W. Kenyon and various Mind Science cults. In fact, Swaggart has been critical of Word-Faith for at least 20-25 years, calling it sorcery, among other things. He attacks it as vociferously as he does Calvinism.



... this is my experience as well. "the Swagg" (as he is affectionately referred to by some southern Pentecostal/Charismatics) considers himself a "classical Pentecostal". He is big into 'tounges' (historically "flowing" right into them in the middle of sermons, etc.).

When I attended Missouri State University (1978-1983), Swaggart would book our Hammonds Student Center once a year, show up with no less than 5 Tractor Trailers full of sound-system and assorted "Pentecost-paraphernalia", boot all of us tution/usage fee-paying students out for 3-4 days and commence with "revival" in the Pentecostal/Assembly of God tradition.

[Edited on 11-24-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## Swampguy

As a graduate of Jimmy Swaggart Bible College I might be able to help you. He is Pentecostal not charasmatic. He is Armininian out the yazoo. He believes that if he doesn't do it it won't be done. I had some wonderful experiences while at his college before he was caught in sin. I had some of my first exposure to reformed thought there. Also, I had forign mission experience I would not have gotten anywhere else for free. His original message was you are a sinner and must be born again and he can present that message better than any one I have ever heard. But he doesn't stay there he gets in to theology based mostly on the Dake's Annotated Bible. If you have any specfic question please let me know. Even though I think he preaches heresy I still have a warm spot for him and pray that God will shine His light in his life.


----------



## BrianBowman

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> .... But he doesn't stay there he gets in to theology based mostly on the Dake's Annotated Bible. ]
> 
> ... he and 40-eleven other Pentecostals. Would you care to enlighten us on the dangers of Dake and his "theology"? I've had limited exposure to Dake and he seems like a bonafide wacko.


----------



## Swampguy

Wacko pretty much describes Dake. He is premil, pretrib rapture, arminian, dispensational, zionistic, and pentecostal. Which in and of itself doesn't make you a wacko but Dake took the bold move of interpreting the bible with that criteria and without any formal education in the Bible. 
Here is an interesting factoid Dake, Scofield, Swaggart, Baker, and Gorman all leaders of large congregations and prepontents of dispenasational pretrib theology have all fallen or been accused of sexual immorality. Interesting... Yeah, I know it happens to the best of us but it is interesting.


----------



## BrianBowman

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> Wacko pretty much describes Dake. He is premil, pretrib rapture, arminian, dispensational, zionistic, and pentecostal. Which in and of itself doesn't make you a wacko but Dake took the bold move of interpreting the bible with that criteria and without any formal education in the Bible.
> Here is an interesting factoid Dake, Scofield, Swaggart, Baker, and Gorman all leaders of large congregations and prepontents of dispenasational pretrib theology have all fallen or been accused of sexual immorality. Interesting... Yeah, I know it happens to the best of us but it is interesting.



... yep, but when you consider their antinomian views and abborgation of the Decalogue, it's not hard to miss the connection between doctrine and behavior. This is exactly the problem that Carl H. Stevens had.

Dake also has some VERY strange anthropomorhisms. For more englightening reading on Dake, check out: www.apologeticsindex.org/d47.html

[Edited on 11-25-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## Robin

Swaggart's personal improprieties are small potatoes compared to his idea of the Trinity. Wackadoo....

Read the book of Jude to find an accurate description of "brother" Swaggart.

Robin


----------



## Pilgrim

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Swaggart's personal improprieties are small potatoes compared to his idea of the Trinity. Wackadoo....
> 
> Read the book of Jude to find an accurate description of "brother" Swaggart.
> 
> Robin



What is his idea of the Trinity?


----------



## Anton Bruckner

Friday night I watched, "Great Balls of Fire", the story of Jerry Lee Lewis, played by Dennis Quaid, and found Alec Baldwin playing Jimmy Swaggart who was/is Jerry Lee Lewis's cousin.

This was the first time I realized this. but man is that family talented.

[Edited on 11-29-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## BobVigneault

Mickey Gilley is the other cousin in that trio of musical talent. For what it's worth


----------



## non dignus

I actually have fond memories of Swaggert on Sunday morning TV. Before I got saved I sort of looked forward to watching him while nursing a hangover! (Also there was little else on TV in North Charleston SC.) It was his charisma or style (I called him Jimmy Swagger) that softened my heart to church stuff. Perhaps the Holy Spirit was working through this man for my eventual regeneration. 

I know now he is an enemy of grace.


----------



## Pergamum

Swampguy;

Your charity towards him and kindness despite his theological stances is very commendable. Very refreshing. 

All too often we, me included, try to squash heretics to a fine dust rather than pray for them and wish them well (i.e. first and foremost that they come out of error).

I could learn much from your balanced approach...


----------



## non dignus

In one sermon I watched, he informed us he had never smoked a cigarette- NOT ONCE!


----------

